# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Ronin Blades : Mon jeu de baston de samuraïs

## LPTheKiller

A l'heure où j'écris ces lignes, la plupart d'entre vous doivent déjà roupiller tranquillement en attendant que ça se passe, un filet de bave à la commissure des lèvres et une expression de profonde sérénité sur vos visages de gros bambins.
 Mais il existe des gens qui, motivés par quelque passion irréprésible, se tuent à l'ouvrage et font de l'abnégation et du travail acharné les seuls mots d'ordre de...
 "Bref, qu'on en vienne aux faits !" vous impatientez-vous alors, une tasse de café à la main et les yeux gentiment bouffis par un surplus de sommeil réparateur à base d'heures-avant-minuit.
 Alors soit, Ronin Blades est un jeu en Flash ambitieux et au gameplay novateur (on dirait un discours d'éditeur) que je suis en train de développer moi et mes dix petits doigts fébrile pianotant nerveusement ligne de code après ligne de code et sans un soupçon de repos... Mais là n'est pas notre propos. Ronin Blades donc, que nous pourrons dorénavant appeler RB par souci de claré et pour épargner des caractères à mes pauvres mains fatiguées, est un jeu en 2D vu du dessus qui propose des combats au sabre nerveux et tactiques (du moins c'est ce que j'espère obtenir quand j'aurai terminé le système de combat), mais aussi une dose d'infiltration.



 Ce que je propose ici à vos petits coeurs aigris et amers est une démo technique ;
 Pour l'instant, le moteur du jeu est très avancé (il ne reste quasiment plus que le système de combat à terminer) mais je n'ai pas commencé à modéliser les levels.
 Dans la démo présentée ici, j'ai fait une partie du tutorial, et le niveau 1 est un niveau de test servant à montrer l'IA des ennemis et le pathfinding, que je mes suis bien tué à programmer tout seul comme un grand (et dont je parlerai peut-être dans une news future).
 Pour avoir un meilleur aperçu des possibilités du moteur, n'hésitez pas à utiliser la console qui regorge de commandes intéressantes (voir notamment spawnEnemy et spawnFriend). Mais attention, ceci est du Flash et c'est pas fait pour gérer des dixaines d'ennemis en même temps (ça va ramer).

Et le voici enfin, le lien tant attendu pour lancer la démo

 PS : Celui qui découvre comment accéder au niveau secret CPC-powered gagne toute mon estime. Conseil : cela nécessite la console.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## alx

Vive les couleurs pétantes et bucoliques !  :Cigare:

----------


## LPTheKiller

> Vive les couleurs pétantes et bucoliques !


Bé wé, c'est rouge, pour faire penser à du sang. Tu comprends ?

Rouge ... Sang  :tired: 

Là est toute la subtilité du choix des couleurs  ::wacko::

----------


## alx

Je citais juste le message qui s'affiche quand on accède au niveau secret... Pour gagner toute ton estime  :Emo: 

Beau boulot, vivement le système de combats.

Tiens petite remarque constructive en passant, quand on clique sur les menus j'ai l'impression que le mouse over n'est détecté que si on est bien au dessus des caractères, ce serait plus pratique avec une grosse zone rectangulaire.

----------


## LPTheKiller

> Je citais juste le message qui s'affiche quand on accède au niveau secret... Pour gagner toute ton estime 
> 
> Beau boulot, vivement le système de combats.
> 
> Tiens petite remarque constructive en passant, quand on clique sur les menus j'ai l'impression que le mouse over n'est détecté que si on est bien au dessus des caractères, ce serait plus pratique avec une grosse zone rectangulaire.


Ah wé au temps pour mi j'avais pas capté, je suis un peu fatigué  ::P: 
Bon ben zut c'était trop facile alors, je suis déçu.  ::cry:: 
Mais t'inquiète pas t'as quand même toute mon estime...  ::(:  A condition que tu trouve la commande cachée qui permet de spawner des lapins CPC muahahah. Ca c'est déjà une autre paire de manches, puisque la commande est pas listée.


Pour les boutons, normalement la zone de clic est rectangulaire, mais des fois y'a peut-êtres des objets qui passent dessus et cachent le focus (genre le sabre du mec).

----------


## Sheldor

Salut à toi.


J'ai été particulièrement satisfait d'opérer le constat d'une réaction convaincue alors que je m'en allais chercher des crosses aux acolytes patibulaires vêtus de noir (et pour lesquels je n'ai, en toute intelligence vous l'aurez saisi, plus l'ombre d'une once compasionnelle).

L'agréable programmation de ce tutoriel.

----------


## TehHolyOne

Petite remarque: il serait beaucoup plus pratique de proposer aussi un contrôle avec zqsd.

Sinon ça m'a sympa comme jeu, compte tenu du fait que c'est qu'une démo technologique.

----------


## L4vv4L

"une tasse de café à la main et les yeux gentiment bouffis par un surplus de sommeil réparateur à base d'heures-avant-minuit"

Ahahah.

*slurp*

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai testé, le tuto et le niveau 1, j'ai pas trouvé de niveau secret (mais j'ai pas chercher longtemps) et pour l'instant c'est pas super tactique mais comme tu dis que t'a pas fini le système de combat...en tout cas c'est mignon et propre dans la réalisation, alors continue comme ça!

----------


## Septa

Techniquement c'est très meugnon. (les pas dans la neige  :Bave: )

Je me demande comment va marcher le système de combat par contre. Là ça me semble un peu trop simple pour être l'intérêt majeur du jeu.

----------


## Aosia

Miawm, vivement que ça soit fini  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Yep, ça promet de bonne choses ! Keep it up !

----------


## PumpkinHead

Sympa et original, me suis fait défoncer à chaque fois par le sabreur  ::(: .
C'est que le début mais ça promet !

----------


## Ultimania

Pas mal comme jeu, petite question, s'agit-t-il du niveau secret ?:
http://img22.imageshack.us/i/20090821085214.png/

----------


## Touitoui

Bien sympa comme jeu. Par contre, j'ai passé pas mal de temps à nettoyer le vomi sur mon écran.

----------


## Ptipois

Euh c'est quoi qui faut lancer le tuto ou une nouvelle partie?
Faut faire quoi une fois que le gars a répandu ses tripes partout? C'est quoi les drapeaux "P"?
En quoi le système de combat est/sera stratégique?
On pourra faire une attaque sautée, des roulés boulé, coupé des bambous en deux et lorsqu'ils sont encore en l'air les coupés en 4?
C'est cool ya des traces de sang quand on marche sur un cadavre. Il y aura une gestion de detection par le son (si on fait trop de grabuge un garde peut entendre et même si il nous voit pas)?

----------


## Zevka

Hum, testé rapidement, évidemment sans le système de combat complet ça tourne vite en rond.

Niveau contrôle, ça serait bien de passer ça en zqsd, effectivement.

A part ça... Je sais pas, ça m'a laissé une très bonne impression, un bon feeling dans le gameplay pour l'instant basique.

Par contre, ce qui serait bien, c'est que ça soit encore plus mortel.  :Bave: 


Sinon pour le système de combat, ça va inclure quoi ? Déplacements ? Gardes ? Orientation des frappes ?

----------


## YetiEric

Il est d'enfer ce petit jeu ! Un immense potentiel videoludique dans le casual & et le hardc0re !

Pour le niveau secret c'est pas très dur d'y accéder !

Des preuves : 

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/746/dtc1.png

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/147/dtc2.png

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/1593/dtc3.png

L1 : Tu sais où est ma grosse épée ?
L2 : Ben DTC !
L1 : Où ça ?
L2 : DANS TON CUL !
L2 : Ahahahaha  !

Comment acceder au niveau secret ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptipois

Je vois pas les ninjas!!!

----------


## alegria unknown

Testé. J'arrive même pas à buter le gars du premier niveau. J'suis pas bon.

----------


## LPTheKiller

> Petite remarque: il serait beaucoup plus pratique de proposer aussi un contrôle avec zqsd.


 Ouais j'y ai pensé aussi, c'est rapide à implémenter, mais après faut faire un système pour les claviers anglais. (choix de l'utilisateur ou détection auto, je sais pas si on peut)



Pour les combats, bon "tactiques" est un bien grand mot, mais en gros on pourra parer un coup et riposter juste après. Si on le fait avec un très bon timing le coup sera efficace, sinon il foirera. Il faudra parer différemment chaque coup. On pourra aussi parer une riposte pas trop rapide et re-riposter... Ca va je suis clair ?  ::): 
On peut aussi avoir des alliés et il faudra faire attention à attaquer les bonnes personnes dans le meilleur ordre.
J'avais aussi pensé à une sorte de mode STR, mais ça on verra après, quand le jeu normal sera fait.





> Euh c'est quoi qui faut lancer le tuto ou une nouvelle partie?
> Faut faire quoi une fois que le gars a répandu ses tripes partout? C'est quoi les drapeaux "P"?
> En quoi le système de combat est/sera stratégique?
> On pourra faire une attaque sautée, des roulés boulé, coupé des bambous en deux et lorsqu'ils sont encore en l'air les coupés en 4?
> C'est cool ya des traces de sang quand on marche sur un cadavre. Il y aura une gestion de detection par le son (si on fait trop de grabuge un garde peut entendre et même si il nous voit pas)?


Tu lances ce que tu veux, tu es libre mon petit  :;): 
Les drapeaux "P" sont des Checkpoints de la ronde du garde, mais ils seront invisibles dans le jeu fini.

Pour les attaques, non, il devrait y en avoir 4 (une pour chaque touche) plus les parades et les ripostes.

Il y a _déjà_ une détection des sons !
Essaye de faire du bruit derrière les blocs du niveau 1, le garde viendra voir ce qu'il se passe en les contournant. Pareil si t'arrives derrière lui : il entend tes bruits de pas.





> Par contre, ce qui serait bien, c'est que ça soit encore plus mortel.


Oui, dans la version finale normalement les coups tueront plus rapidement, et pourront même décapiter/couper des bras quand bien assénés...

---------- Post ajouté à 13h31 ----------




> Pas mal comme jeu, petite question, s'agit-t-il du niveau secret ?:
> http://img22.imageshack.us/i/20090821085214.png/


Ouais t'as trouvé.





> Testé. J'arrive même pas à buter le gars du premier niveau. J'suis pas bon.


Pour le tuer normalement c'est pas très difficile : il suffit d'enchaîner trois coups rapidement... Il ne sait pas encore parer  :;):

----------


## Igloo

Du bon travail, c'est plutôt agréable bien qu'un peu trop réactif à mon goût. Les batailles à 10 contre 10 c'est le merdier.  :Bave: 

Bon courage.  :;):

----------


## Foxone

Facile à trouver le niveau secret ...
Sinon j'aime beaucoup.
J'attends avec impatience les "nouveaux" coups.
Et puis le sabre laser devrai avoir une trainée et un sons différent :P

Et comment on fait pour couper (hors console) les tetes ??

----------


## LPTheKiller

On peut pas (encore) décapiter naturellement  ::P:

----------


## Takimuraoki

Le Ramadan m'a tué.

----------


## LPTheKiller

> Le Ramadan m'a tué.


Euh... Quewah ?  ::O:

----------


## Eklis

Chouette petite démo, ça promet !

Par contre petit tip : on dit pas "play to something" mais "play something".  :;): 

Keep up the good job.  ::):

----------


## Toorop

J'ai trouver la Skin lapin CPC  :Cigare: 

EDIT: hey, joli le niveau cacher  :;):  vivement que tu l'ai terminé...

----------


## LPTheKiller

Merci pour vos commentaires.




> Par contre petit tip : on dit pas "play to something" mais "play something".


Ah oui effectivement ça sonne mieux, j'avais pas relu thx  ::):

----------


## Kaenyth

Vraiment sympa, j'ai hâte de voir ce que ça donne avec plus d'un coup.

Je pense avoir trouvé la solution pour accéder au niveau caché mais le commande semble ne pas fonctionner. L'as tu désactivé?

----------


## LPTheKiller

> Vraiment sympa, j'ai hâte de voir ce que ça donne avec plus d'un coup.
> 
> Je pense avoir trouvé la solution pour accéder au niveau caché mais le commande semble ne pas fonctionner. L'as tu désactivé?


Euh nan, t'as essayé quoi ?

----------

